# Allett Mowers Now Available in Canada!



## Allett Canada (Oct 13, 2020)

Hi Folks,

Long time lurker and new Canadian Dealer of Allett Mowers! 
This forum is what lead me to try and get my hands on a Kensington 17B. The only way I was able to do this was by becoming the Canadian dealer!

I did this because the only reels I could get as a retail consumer were manual push mowers... Which are great! However I wanted to take it to the next level and my new toy lets me do that.

I'm very excited to help people get some world class lawns going up North. We have 21 different machines coming this spring. 2 are already sold!

Right now I am just bringing Kensington range, accessories and spare parts. There is a intellectual property issue blocking import of the Liberty series and other better operated machines.

If anyone wants anything else, I can bring it across for them in addition to what I have already ordered! I have a Westminster coming for me in the spring. Putting Green for a front lawn... here we come!

See below for that I will be carrying in inventory come spring... These take a long time to make and get here, so please bear with me!

6x Kensington 14B
8x Kensington 17B 
8x Kensington 20B (2 sold)

I am bringing in a mix of all accessories, and I already have a 17B with all carts for myself to play with and demo.

Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

That's awesome @Allett Canada! Reminds me of @SGrabs33 deciding to become the solution to giving more people access to reel mowers. :thumbup:

Be sure and post something similar in the Canada subforum if you haven't already.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Ware said:


> That's awesome @Allett Canada! Reminds me of @SGrabs33 deciding to become the solution to giving more people access to reel mowers. :thumbup:
> 
> Be sure and post something similar in the Canada subforum if you haven't already.


Congrats @Allett Canada! Yep, it's been a fun time talking with people about their yards and REEL mowing!


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Best of luck to you. I enquired the other day about the Liberty. So weird about the intellectual property thing on batteries.


----------



## Allett Canada (Oct 13, 2020)

Thanks everyone! I'll cross post to the Canada sub as well.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Very cool. This should be a good option for people up north that are looking into reel mowing. :thumbup:


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Congratulations sir!

I bought a Kensington 20H not too long ago directly from Allett USA - I keep telling Roland Hall to setup an account here but he hasn't done it yet!


----------



## DFWLawnNut (Jul 7, 2020)

Shindoman said:


> Best of luck to you. I enquired the other day about the Liberty. So weird about the intellectual property thing on batteries.


Yeah the battery thing is weird. I picked up mine on Amazon. Love my liberty 43 but it slips on hills. Really shows how uneven my yard is lol. I ended up putting grip tape on the rear roller and now it has zero issues climbing the slope in my yard. Can't wait for next spring.


----------



## MMoore (Aug 8, 2018)

DFWLawnNut said:


> Shindoman said:
> 
> 
> > Best of luck to you. I enquired the other day about the Liberty. So weird about the intellectual property thing on batteries.
> ...


I would be interested to know what your slope looks like, its been a consideration of mine that is one of the reasons i have held back.

My lawn isnt flat and there really isnt the ability to flatten it without a huge retaining wall.


----------



## DFWLawnNut (Jul 7, 2020)

Not sure what the degree of angle is, but the biggest issue is that its just straight slope from the bottom up, no run up to the sloped area. Going left to right with the smooth steel rollers it just slips down the hill. Straight up the slope it wouldnt do it at all until I added the grip tape to it. Now its fine and doesnt effect the cut at all. This is before I had it and was cutting it with the manual Scotts mower.

This is the grip tape I added. Just like what you'd put on a skateboard deck.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0714MVK39/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_image_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## TheCanuc (Jul 19, 2020)

@Allett Canada that's great news, glad to hear it! I'm curious, what will be the situation for getting an Allett serviced here? Will there be some recommended service shops? TIA


----------



## Allett Canada (Oct 13, 2020)

@TheCanuc 
We are partnering with local small engine shops that service Briggs and Stratton engines. I have enough spare parts to service all the machines I'm bringing in.

Of course, They are fairly simple for diy and I'll have the parts readily available for that.

The one thing you will need specialized equipment for is the grind. You should be able to get by with backlapping for a while, but you will eventually want a spin grind. We will work with our customers to find the right place for service near them.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

If anyone is concerned about getting a reel sharpened, just ask around some of your local golf courses or golf course equipment distributors. Oak Creek Equipment is the local Toro distributor in Vancouver. I went to the service shop there and the guys were more than happy to sharpen the reel on my Dennis. Got it done for $100 and had it back the next day. That was last winter and it still cuts paper. Don't be afraid of buying a reel mower based on getting the reel sharpened.


----------



## Allett Canada (Oct 13, 2020)

Hi Folks,

Big update this week. We are able to import the Liberty series and batteries/chargers.

The issues were sorted out and Liberty 43 and 35 machines are available on www.allett.ca


----------



## Allett Canada (Oct 13, 2020)

Allett Canada said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Big update this week. We are able to import the Liberty series and batteries/chargers.
> 
> The issues were sorted out and Liberty 43 and 35 machines are available on www.allett.ca


We have both Liberty 35 and 43 in stock now! There is one single Kensington 14 left from the first container and we have another container of Kensington range coming across in August. Accepting pre-orders for Kens 17 and 20 now.

Cheers,


----------



## MrT (Jul 30, 2021)

Sure you can argue the exchange rate. However, what I would like to understand is why as Canadians do we have to pay so much more for the same product. If you take weight as the factor, why does the scarifier cost almost double the price of purchasing one in the Uk? The mower itself is heavier but is approximately 50 percent more expensive including battery and charger..

I did the swardman calculations and they suffer from nowhere near the same increases. The Swardman is more more expensive than the Liberty 43 in the uk but not here.


----------



## Allett Canada (Oct 13, 2020)

Hi MrT,

Thanks for your question, it's a very relevant one in these uncertain times. There are taxes, duties, import fees, freight, warehousing costs, and more that you are overlooking.

There is a global thermoplastic, cardboard, and transistor shortage driving prices of everything up. Freight especially has never been more expensive in living memory. Your UK pricing is based on stock from last year and there was a significant increase in new stock ordered. The price will be going up again next year. Inflation is affecting us all on many levels.

Further, there is preferential treatment for domestic manufacturing in all countries. You can not compare a domestically manufactured product to an import, as the tax incentives, grants, and government support are not there.

The Swardman Electra is over $5k with a 6 bladed reel. This comes standard with the Allett Liberty 43. I don't know where you are getting your information from, but Swardman is more expensive than Allett in all markets.

Here is a link to their Canadian dealer
https://landzie.com/product/swardman-electra-reel-mower-battery/

We have a few Liberties left, but they are selling very quickly. Let me know if you have any more questions.

Cheers

James Edgar


----------



## MrT (Jul 30, 2021)

To make a fair comparison I think it is better to remove the tax and shipping cost.

Apologies there is a typo above it reads more more but should read much more.

Let's take the price of the most popular cartridge, 100 % more is reasonable and expected? Technically I can fly to the UK bring two cartridges back in a suitcase and save a lot of money off the flights.

I would never buy from a company that sells its products for so much more in another country. It's not that it's cost prohibitive for me but on principle I would pay the extra and wait for the Swardman,


----------

